# Price Quote Disclaimers & Internal Order Forms



## mglags (Oct 5, 2010)

Two questions: What type of disclaimers is everyone putting on their price quote sheets that they give to customers? (ie. price valid for xxx days, etc) What should I include?

Also, does anyone have a really good internal form they use for capturing clients info, needs, style of shirts requested, etc.?


----------

